
Association of Daily Step Count and Step Intensity with Mortality in U.S. Adults - bookofjoe
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-abstract/2763292
======
troydavis
> The unadjusted incidence density for all-cause mortality was 76.7 per 1000
> person-years for the 655 individuals who took less than 4000 steps per day;
> 21.4 per 1000 person-years for the 1727 individuals who took 4000 to 7999
> steps per day; 6.9 per 1000 person-years for the 1539 individuals who took
> 8000 to 11 999 steps per day; and 4.8 per 1000 person-years for the 919
> individuals who took at least 12 000 steps per day.

